# Darth Vadars Office/Show room Site - Devon- November 2012



## mrtoby (Nov 24, 2012)

I have no idea what this place was built for. Weird looking, lots of open space with no character then you have a spiral stair case thats like nothing I have seen before and rooms that are just weird....

Some of the rooms look like they may have been used as show rooms for companies or display areas-who knows. Explored in 25 mins on my own after 1 of my most sinister explores ever which will be posted ASAP...

The pictures...






















full set on my Flickr.....

Thank you


----------



## Bones out (Nov 24, 2012)

Blimey, didnt see that one coming! 

Different stuff! Cool.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, thats one odd looking place.

Cant wait to hear about the other report...?


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 24, 2012)

Bloody hell  Whoever designed that must have been trippin out big style. Excellent


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 24, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> Bloody hell  Whoever designed that must have been trippin out big stlye. Excellent



exactly what I was thinking when I walked round....out of their minds.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 24, 2012)

*Very odd! Last shot looks like a sci fi film set. Like it...*


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 24, 2012)

The downstairs area was just a big open empty office area but up that stair case was like you had just dropped some acid....very, very odd.


----------



## ajarb (Nov 24, 2012)

Inside looks like the lair of a Bond villain


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 24, 2012)

this is awesome! lovely shots too


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 24, 2012)

What a strange building! great photos.


----------



## mookster (Nov 24, 2012)

How odd....I'd like to see some non-fisheye shots though


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> How odd....I'd like to see some non-fisheye shots though



thats not my thing unfortunately when surrounded by curvy, odd shapes made for fisheye shots...

by all means get over there and do it though, it would be good to see others takes on the place


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 24, 2012)

actually here are a few non-fisheye shots, I take back my comment!


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 24, 2012)

I like that lots


----------



## sonyes (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, what a place.......great shots, but if I'm honest, I prefer the non-fisheye shots.


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 24, 2012)

Stunning images, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2012)

What a weird building! Didn't expect that! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 24, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Wow, what a place.......great shots, but if I'm honest, I prefer the non-fisheye shots.



I agree - I'm not a fan of fisheye


----------



## LETMEIN (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice report of the insides. Used to be a Hotel and then later used as offices. I think you have captured the odd shape of the place and don't mind fish eye photography here. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 24, 2012)

Agreed with both sets of comments. Non Fisheye for the actual images and fisheye for creative (we all see images differently).

Really love the place and you have captured what looks like a 60's/70's open plan architecture well. such a shame its miles away from me as I would love to have seen it.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice stuff, what FE you using?


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 25, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nice stuff, what FE you using?



I shoot everything on my GH2 and MFT lenses. Its a panasonic 8mm FE. Just got the GH3 yesterday...see how that goes today...


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## spooksprings (Nov 25, 2012)

It looks as if built by Salvador Dali, or one of those influenced by him


----------



## LulaTaHula (Nov 25, 2012)

That's a nice surprise given low expectations from the report title! I really like the fisheye shots; I think it adds to the weird shape of the place.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Nov 26, 2012)

These aren't the offices you're looking for

Sorry about that. Groovy looking place you found yourself there. And I can't see anything wrong with those pictures, fisheye or not.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 26, 2012)

That is well weird! One room looks like it was modelled on an alien with more than one set of tonsils....

Great set of pix.


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 26, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> These aren't the offices you're looking for



I was hoping someone might drop a star wars line after I changed the name-good lad cheers


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 26, 2012)

that is just ace!!!!!!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 26, 2012)

Keep expecting to see a Hobbet pop out of one of the doorways


----------



## Stussy (Nov 26, 2012)

What an amazing place, the fisheye works really well on the curvy shapes of the room! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 26, 2012)

Great looking images, fisheye and otherwise  would love to see this place, and look forward to your sinister splore !


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 26, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Great looking images, fisheye and otherwise  would love to see this place, and look forward to your sinister splore !



thanks bud, turns out the sinister one wasnt as sinister as I thought....what a let down-sorry about that.


----------



## Headflux (Nov 26, 2012)

Love this little place..


----------



## stevejd (Nov 26, 2012)

Love it, what an office. Far better than the souless window free cube I use


----------



## kehumff (Nov 27, 2012)

Cool looking place & nice shots.


----------



## BTP Liam (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome shots, awesome place!


----------



## nrxx1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Designed by Mervyn Seal as offices for his architectual consultancy, later leased to a brewery and then as night club. Designer of the 'Butterfly House', http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/Iconic-butterfly-house-preserved/story-12375424-detail/story.html
One of a number.

Thanks for posting these shots, what a great building!

Nick


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 28, 2012)

nrxx1 said:


> Designed by Mervyn Seal as offices for his architectual consultancy, later leased to a brewery and then as night club. Designer of the 'Butterfly House', http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/Iconic-butterfly-house-preserved/story-12375424-detail/story.html
> One of a number.
> 
> Thanks for posting these shots, what a great building!
> ...



cheers for info!


----------



## morphlet (Nov 29, 2012)

Groovey Baby!


----------



## MPurbex (Nov 30, 2012)

cool place


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 30, 2012)

I like a mixture of fisheye and non fisheye. The non fisheye gives a better idea of the actual shape but the fisheye ones look good too.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow what an odd but fantastic place!! Great report and pics. Thanks


----------



## whitelaw (Dec 1, 2012)

Whoever designed that smoked some seriously good stuff! What an amazing find - thank you!


----------



## muppet (Dec 2, 2012)

good find there mate good pics to


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 3, 2012)

Strange looking place, the bit in the fith shot really reminds me of the foyer of Leicester's ABC cinema.


----------



## Safe Breaker (Dec 3, 2012)

Love this lots and great pics! thanks for sharing...


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 3, 2012)

Certainly is an interesting looking place, quality shots as to be expected from you too Sir.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 21, 2012)

What a strange place! Interesting shots with the fe, though to see what the building is actually like the normal photography really does do it justice


----------



## scottstevens (Feb 25, 2013)

Love these fisheye shots! Anyone got the post-code for this place? I reckon could be fun on my travels!


----------

